# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Abukede Reef 1000L

## joao manuel castelo

Boas pessoal.

Vai já algum tempo que não dou novidades sobre o projecto do meu primeiro aquário e como tal aqui vai.

*Características:*

Tanque: 1800 x 800 x 700 vidro 15mm com travamento longitudinal 10mm
Sump: 1000 x 500 x 400 sem divisórias
Estrutura em tubo ferro galvanizado
Escoamento tubo 40 e retorno tubo 25

*Equipamento:*

Escumador: Deltec AP850
Retorno: Sicce sycra silent 3.0
Circulacao: Tunze 6100 (por adquirir)
Iluminação: 3 x HQI 400W (por adquirir)
rocha: 60Kg (por adquirir)



Finalmente fui buscar agua e enchi o aquário pela 1ª vez  :Smile: 


Eis toda a porcaria tirada passados 3 dias. Embora nao tenha experiência com outros escumadores estou muito bem impressionado com este. Obrigado ao Carlos Mota por me ter aconselhado e vendido o seu  :Wink: 

E agora que tudo começou sinto me um bocado como o tolo no meio da ponte :SbSourire2:  sem saber o que fazer principalmente em relação a maturação.
Criticas e opiniões são mais que bem vindas.

Obrigado a todos pela ajuda que me têm dado e certamente continuarão a dar.  

Abraço

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá João

Belo projecto esse que nos apresentas, com uma escolha de material bem pensada, com pernas para andar como se costuma dizer.
Em relação à maturação do aquário, penso em minha opinião que já deverias ter colocado a rocha viva antes teres enchido, pois seria mais facil de fazeres um layout a teu gosto e obviamente iniciarias o processo de maturação de uma vez só.
Aconselho-te no minimo 2 a 3 meses de ciclagem do aquario, dependendo um pouco do tipo de rocha que vas colocar, morta ou viva, maturada ou não.

Boa sorte com esse mega projecto e vai nos mantendo informados e o topico actualizado.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Sim ta muito porreiro.
Na maturaçao concordo com o Paulo.
Ja agora vai ser um 3 side view?

Força nisso

 :SbOk3:

----------


## joao manuel castelo

> ...
> Aconselho-te no minimo 2 a 3 meses de ciclagem do aquario, dependendo um pouco do tipo de rocha que vas colocar, morta ou viva, maturada ou não.
> 
> Boa sorte com esse mega projecto e vai nos mantendo informados e o topico actualizado.


Estou a pensar colocar o minimo de rocha viva e o restante rocha morta (esta bem mais atractiva :SbRiche: )  :Smile: 
Então é só colocar a rocha e esperar 3 longos meses :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663: 
Já li algures no fórum sobre aditivos de bactérias... isso não ajudará no caso de a maioria da rocha que vou por ser rocha morta?




> ...
> Ja agora vai ser um 3 side view?


Sim, vai ser.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Estou a pensar colocar o minimo de rocha viva e o restante rocha morta (esta bem mais atractiva) 
> Então é só colocar a rocha e esperar 3 longos meses
> Já li algures no fórum sobre aditivos de bactérias... isso não ajudará no caso de a maioria da rocha que vou por ser rocha morta?
> 
> 
> 
> Sim, vai ser.


Enato nao sei se poderias, mas teria feito menos 10cm de altura e ponha 90cm de largura, eu tenho esses 80cm de largura e fica curto....
Boa sorte Joao e vai dando noticias.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Estou a pensar colocar o minimo de rocha viva e o restante rocha morta (esta bem mais atractiva) 
> Então é só colocar a rocha e esperar 3 longos meses


Olá de novo

João com um sistema dessa envergadura e tao bem pensado como foi, acho que deverias repensar tua estrategia e dos 60 kgs de rocha que pretendes adquirir, que para ai 40 kgs pelo menos seja rocha viva e o restante poderá ser reefplates de forma a fazeres patamares para os corais que futuramente iras colocar.
Nesta perspectiva pensaria sim em 2-3 meses de maturação, se pensares no que estas a dizer, eu daria ai 6 meses de ciclagem.
E nao passa so por esperar que o tempo passe, seria optimo fazeres tpa`s de 10 % semanais e lá mais para a frente começar a fazer uns testes de forma a te aperceberes como vao as coisas.

----------


## JoséCosta

:SbOk: apenas tenho a dizer...muitos parabens :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: .....so alterava a iluminaçao, pessoalmente acho que um projecto desses merece LEDs ..

Abraços
JC

----------


## joao manuel castelo

> Enato nao sei se poderias, mas teria feito menos 10cm de altura e ponha 90cm de largura, eu tenho esses 80cm de largura e fica curto....
> Boa sorte Joao e vai dando noticias.


Inicialmente a ideia era fazer um tanque mais largo e menos curto mas depois felizmente lembrei me de medir a porta de casa :Coradoeolhos:  que mede 85cm entao optei pelos 80 interiores




> João com um sistema dessa envergadura e tao bem pensado como foi, acho que deverias repensar tua estrategia e dos 60 kgs de rocha que pretendes adquirir, que para ai 40 kgs pelo menos seja rocha viva e o restante poderá ser reefplates de forma a fazeres patamares para os corais que futuramente iras colocar.
> Nesta perspectiva pensaria sim em 2-3 meses de maturação, se pensares no que estas a dizer, eu daria ai 6 meses de ciclagem.
> E nao passa so por esperar que o tempo passe, seria optimo fazeres tpa`s de 10 % semanais e lá mais para a frente começar a fazer uns testes de forma a te aperceberes como vao as coisas.


Em relaçao a rocha viva para alem de ser muito cara tambem nao sou muito adepto da recolha indescriminada dos recifes naturais... 

Por falar nos testes... Quais sao os aconselhaveis de inicio? A unica coisa que tenho é um medidor de PH digital que uso no trabalho mas ainda nem testei no aquario.




> apenas tenho a dizer...muitos parabens.....so alterava a iluminaçao, pessoalmente acho que um projecto desses merece LEDs ..


Por acaso tenho andado atento a esse tema e segundo me parece a questao ainda esta muito verde.

----------


## João Seguro

boas João, tens aí uma aquário brutal =P agora é só planeares o que vais meter ai. Em relação à rocha eu penso como tu e por isso fiz rocha artificial http://www.reefforum.net/f112/ideia-...-porosa-13184/ o que para além de ser muito, mas muito mais barato, poupamos os recifes e até dá para nos entretemos, então quando temos primos e filhos que gostam deste tipo de trabalhos manuais e querem ajudar torna-se uma coisa fácil de fazer e acabamos por criar as rochas tal e qual queremos.

Em relação à colonização da mesma isso se não queres gastar muito dinheiro em rocha mais vale esperares uns meses, vais pensando nas equipas de limpeza, peixes e corais... Tens vários links no youtube de como acelerar a colonização das rochas YouTube - How to get coraline algae

boa sorte  :Wink:

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

Olá João

Andava a seguir a montagem do teu (antigo) reef, mais depois deixas te de dar novidades... :Admirado: 
Agora vejo que voltas-te à cena, fico agradado, boa sorte... :SbOk3:

----------


## João Seguro

então essas novidades e fotos?

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Grande projecto...
Tambem espero por +fotos.

----------

